# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review –*RRC CAR WASH*APC



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review -*RRC CAR WASH*APC*

*Introduction*

Thanks to the team at RR Customs for sending over the APC for review.

RRC say about themselves "We run trainings covering a wide range of topics related to the automotive industry, including: auto detailing, polishing, protective coatings, window tinting, car wrapping, changing the color of the car, protective film application. We run trainings in a professional center, on real models, using top of the line materials. Courses are conducted by outstanding specialists, and the programmes are adapted to the trainees needs"

For more info visit https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/

*The Product*

I've said it before about the packaging, not my cuppa t, but not hugely important! Its it a pale coloured liquid with no real scent to it.










RRC say about the APC:

*"*RRC CAR WASH APC*is a universal cleaning agent.*Highly concentrated, with a neutral pH, to be used for the interior and on the outside of the vehicle. It deeply penetrates, separates and cleans dirt, grease, and strong stains. APC binds dirt and forms a suspension that can be easily removed. It gently cleans mats, upholstery, headliners, vinyl, leather, bodywork, tires, chassis, engine compartments, and much more. APC leaves no chemical signs, discoloration, fragrance, or corrosive fumes. It is safe for the cleaned surface."*

*The Method*

First things first I needed to make up my mix. I went with a 1:10 mix as the website suggests
"Dilute the concentration with water (about 1:4 in the case of strong dirt, 1:10 in the case of mild dirt)"
I decided that I wanted to do my tyres first with it. I normally use a dedicated tyre cleaner for this take as I found APC was not as effective (as a generalisation)

















So the tyre to begin with










After a spray of the APC all over. I did notice there was not much in the way of bubbles or frothing up, so I was at this point a bit disheartened.










But after some agitation with my tyre cleaning brush it soon came to life!










And a PW rinse, all looks much cleaner than before.










I went for a second clean to see if it would pull any more dirt out, but after agitation and leaving the residue and bubbles seemed to be an 'off white' colour so I was happy with the result.










After a dressing the tyre looked good.










I then decided to use the APC as a prewash. I sprayed half the rear door on the Juke with the 1:10 APC and let it dwell. I was sceptical that a 1:10 would be enough as the Juke was a bit dirty. No agitation and then a PW rinse over the panel.










Difficult to picture on silver, I do apologise, but I hope you can see the cleaning power it had as a prewash. I was happy enough with the results and a decent base to start my contact wash with.

















*Price*

The website shows the prices at:

£4.00**for the APC 1Ltr (without P&P)
https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/

£16.00**for the APC 5Ltr (without P&P)

Money to be saved for the bulk buy!

**Would I use it again?*

Yeah I would

*Conclusion*

I didn't use the APC for any interior work and wonder if I could lower the concentration as 1:10 worked well on dirt on the outside of the car, so a weaker strength concentration might do inside nicely and also stretch out the product too. But for the price I don't see where you can go wrong, it cleaned the tyres up nicely and worked competently as a prewash too!

*
"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

